# George Foreman Grill



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anyone have some tips on a quick and easy way to clean these? I wish they had made them so that the plates could be popped out and immersed! 

hollym


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

I use one of those songes with the scrubby on one side, place a couple of drops of dishsoap on it and place the edge of the grill over the edge of the sink and just scrub. Everything goes into the sink and cleans up easily.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

The deli I used to work in had some of these. We just used a clean wet cloth to wipe it clean, while the plates were still hot. Soapy one to clean, clear one to rinse. Then leave it open and the heat left in the plates will dry it off. Very few times that it actually needed scrubbing. As the plates got older and got worn, we oiled them with veggie oil before cooking.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I know this is gonna sound gross, but it works.

Close the lid on the grill, plug it in and turn it on until what's left begins to burn up and becomes just black crumbs. Then unplug and let it cool down until you can clean it off with dry paper towels, or a cloth. That way it's much easier to wash off and you're not left with such a mess to sponge/wipe off when you clean it. 
I discovered that by accident  , but it sure made cleaning it up easier!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

OUVickie said:


> I know this is gonna sound gross, but it works.
> 
> Close the lid on the grill, plug it in and turn it on until what's left begins to burn up and becomes just black crumbs. Then unplug and let it cool down until you can clean it off with dry paper towels, or a cloth. That way it's much easier to wash off and you're not left with such a mess to sponge/wipe off when you clean it.
> I discovered that by accident  , but it sure made cleaning it up easier!


I do the same thing except after its hot I just hold it under a faucet and let it wash itself off the let it dry :0


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Cool, thanks ya'll! OUVickie, I have wondered if that would work a couple of times, lol. I'll try it. 

hollym


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I hold mine right under the facet and scrub it.

I know that some water dribbles into the inside of it, but I leave it set on the counter to dry out over night before putting it away.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow, well, that makes me feel better. I tried the burn it off approach last night, but was nervous about damaging the surface plates. I REALLY like my grill, lol. Anyway, did the edge of the sink thing, gave it a good scrubbing and then rinsed it with the plastic thingie, and draped it by the hinge over a plastic basket on the counter. Good to know that you nearly immerse and mine will survive this! 

I used to painstakingly clean every ridge and groove with paper towels and then go over it with MORE paper towels dipped in vinegar, but life is short and trees are growing scarcer and I appreciate all the good suggestions! Thank you! 

hollym


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

We have a little fairy that cleans ours.... at least that's what my husband seems to think, as every time he leaves it dirty on the counter, it magically shows back up in the cabinet, nice and clean!

He usually sticks a wet dishcloth inside when he's done using it... I usually hold it over the sink and scrub it- gently with a scotchbrite pad, and warm water.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I had one of these - not the Foreman but a knockoff - loved it and used it so much that I swear, I wore off the teflon. DH bought me a new one for Christmas which actually IS a Foreman grill. I don't like it as much as the old one, but it does have the removable grill plates! I told him long ago that if I got another one I wanted the removable plates so I could toss 'em in the dishwasher (never mind that, I don't have one anymore!) or at least wash them easier.

But you know what? I'm about ready to just go back to my worn-out old one because those stupid removable plates are such a pain to get back on! Here I think it's clipped back on right, then I go to open the grill and the top one falls off....sigh. Can't win for losin'!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hope y'all unplug the thing before using the water!

I just put a wet paper towel in mine as soon as the food is done and let it sit until we're done eating then wipe it out with the wet paper towel, then a dry one. Seems pretty trouble free.

Mon


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

edayna said:


> I had one of these - not the Foreman but a knockoff - loved it and used it so much that I swear, I wore off the teflon. DH bought me a new one for Christmas which actually IS a Foreman grill. I don't like it as much as the old one, but it does have the removable grill plates! I told him long ago that if I got another one I wanted the removable plates so I could toss 'em in the dishwasher (never mind that, I don't have one anymore!) or at least wash them easier.
> 
> But you know what? I'm about ready to just go back to my worn-out old one because those stupid removable plates are such a pain to get back on! Here I think it's clipped back on right, then I go to open the grill and the top one falls off....sigh. Can't win for losin'!


I have one of those and it took me forever to learn how to put those plates back on. I still have to look at the machine, then look at the plates to get it right. I was thinking of putting a mark on the back to know which is the front and which is the back.

I just pop them into the dishwasher.

I had one that didn't have detachable plates and I hatedhatedhated cleaning the darn thing.


----------

